# mettre vlc par défaut



## anneso30 (18 Avril 2007)

bonjour 

je souterais mettre vlc par défaut pour tout ouverture de fichier vidéo. 
car pour l'instant cest quicktime et il ne me plait pas 
comment faire ?


----------



## Arlequin (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue &#224; toi 

tu clique droit (ou ctrl-click) sur le fichier video en question, tu s&#233;lectionne "ouvrir avec" puis tu choisis VLC et coches "toujours ouvrir avec "....... &#224; r&#233;p&#233;ter avec les fichiers de formats diff&#233;rents.....

&#224; +


----------



## anneso30 (18 Avril 2007)

merci bien 
cétait tout simple en faite lol mais comme je débute sous mac ben je savais pas


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Avril 2007)

anneso30 a dit:


> merci bien
> cétait tout simple en faite lol mais comme je débute sous mac ben je savais pas


Tout est assez simple sur Mac avec des aides qui sont très efficaces

Par exemple : Finder menu *Aide* en tapant simplement "ouvrir avec" donne en 6 ème réponse



> Un document ne s'ouvre pas avec l'application que vous souhaitez utiliser
> Chaque application de votre ordinateur est destinée à ouvrir des types de documents spécifiques (par exemple les fichiers .jpg, .pdf, ou .txt). Certaines applications peuvent manipuler plusieurs types de fichiers.
> 
> Vous pouvez définir l'application qui doit ouvrir un document dans le Finder.
> ...



Voili, voilou bonne découverte du Mac et tu verras que beaucoup de tes questions ont leur réponses via les aides, du Finder ou des Applications


----------



## erick_lcz (3 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue à toi
> 
> tu clique droit (ou ctrl-click) sur le fichier video en question, tu sélectionne "ouvrir avec" puis tu choisis VLC et coches "toujours ouvrir avec "....... à répéter avec les fichiers de formats différents.....
> 
> à +



Pour ma part ça fonctionne  Merci!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (3 Novembre 2009)

ne pas oublier  de cocher

appliquer aux fichiers de même type

car sinon c'est limité à CE fichier là et pas aux autres


----------



## franz2b (9 Novembre 2009)

bah désolé mais avec snow leopard ca marche pas du tout comme ca...HELP !


----------



## plo0m (9 Novembre 2009)

franz2b a dit:


> bah désolé mais avec snow leopard ca marche pas du tout comme ca...HELP !



Pluzun, ça ne fonctionne pas sous SL


----------



## twinworld (9 Novembre 2009)

et si dans l'aide de SL vous saisissez "ouvrir avec" ça dit quoi ?


----------



## Le_yan (9 Novembre 2009)

Petite précision,
  Sous SL si on sélectionne un fichier avec le clic droit puis ouvrir avec (en cochant loption « toujours ouvrir avec ») seul le fichier sélectionner souvrira avec la nouvelle application. Les autres fichiers portant la même extension souvriront toujours avec la mauvaise appli.
  Pour faire cette modif pour tous les fichiers il faut sélectionner le fichier, faire un "cmd I", sélectionner lapplication désirée et valider loption « tout modifier ».


----------



## mjpolo (9 Novembre 2009)

Choisir le fichier, pomme+i et la: "ouvrir avec..." puis, plus bas " Tout modifier...."
Voili


Oups....j'ai pas lu la réponse de Le_yan


----------



## jorislaloutre (11 Novembre 2009)

yes merki pour l'info ca marche avec moi sur SL:

CMD + I et ensuite ouvrir l'extension ouvrir avec... puis selectionner VLC 

le tour est joué eheeheh

merki mec


----------



## jay_jay (18 Février 2011)

jorislaloutre a dit:


> yes merki pour l'info ca marche avec moi sur SL:
> 
> CMD + I et ensuite ouvrir l'extension ouvrir avec... puis selectionner VLC
> 
> ...


Bonjour à tous,

J'effectue la manip et pourtant ca ne marche pas...
Ca ne l'applique qu'au fichier sélectionné et pas à tous...

Qqn peut m'aider ?

Merci

Edit : non c'est bon en fait, mon message peut être supprimé


----------



## Ditefd (1 Juin 2013)

C'etait bien utile pour moi merci!


----------



## Oracle (20 Août 2017)

Dommage que VLC ne propose pas une option pour s'affecter sur tous les formats vidéos qui lui sont compatibles, car dès que l'extension change, il faut recommencer "Ouvrir avec"... pas très efficace.


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2017)

Oracle a dit:


> Dommage que VLC ne propose pas une option pour s'affecter sur tous les formats vidéos qui lui sont compatibles, car dès que l'extension change, il faut recommencer "Ouvrir avec"... pas très efficace.


macOS propose une certaine quantité de formats vidéos, de même que VLC en propose autant, voire plus. Mais macOS tout comme VLC ne sont pas devins, il faut bien dans le cas de VLC sous macOS lui indiquer s'il peut lire ce format qui n'est référencé dans son package.


----------



## Oracle (20 Août 2017)

Je n'ai pas compris le sens de ta remarque.

La plupart des logiciels associent automatiquement les fichiers qui sont d'un type qu'ils gèrent, sans être devins. Par exemple Excel sait qu'il gère les .xls, .xlsx et toutes les déclinaisons qui existent, et quand on installe Excel, toutes ces extensions sont associées à Excel.

Les logiciels de type éditeur de texte, ou décompresseurs, en font tout autant, parfois en proposant dans un écran de configuration la liste des extensions à gérer.

Je trouve que cette fonctionnalité manque à VLC.


----------



## Locke (20 Août 2017)

VLC permet d'en lire pas mal…



…mais pas tous, donc il faut dans un premier demander à macOS de faire l'association du format qui t'intéresse avec VLC pour que par la suite ce format lui reste associé.


----------

